# Lightning jars and other info



## Skadman4 (Feb 22, 2020)

__





						History of the Home Canning Jar and Collecting Antique Mason, Ball and Kerr Jars
					

Collecting canning jars and the history of the common canning jar: what is a antique Ball jar, Atlas jar, Kerr jar or Mason jar? find out and more with their fully illustrated SO-EASY canning recipes and directions and Links to the Best Home-Canning Resources on the Internet



					pickyourown.org
				





Great site for history and idea on canning and related topics

Sent with smiles Steph


----------



## sandchip (Feb 22, 2020)

Thanks, Stephanie.  The only thing that I saw needing some clarification was the part under Age,  "Seams along the entire side, from bottom to top, mean the jar was made by a machine, probably after 1915."  This can be misleading because on jars blown by hand in a full height blowback mold, the seams or mold lines run all the way to the top and the very top edge is ground.  You might enjoy looking at some of the jars here which will show the various mouth finishes found on fruit jars:






						North American Glass
					

Specialists in historical antique fruit jars, bottles and flasks, serving collectors worldwide.




					auction.gregspurgeon.com


----------



## Skadman4 (Feb 22, 2020)

I was thinking the same thing. I'll see if I can add a suggestion to their page maybe. 

Sent with smiles Steph


----------



## Skadman4 (Feb 23, 2020)

sandchip said:


> Thanks, Stephanie. The only thing that I saw needing some clarification was the part under Age, "Seams along the entire side, from bottom to top, mean the jar was made by a machine, probably after 1915." This can be misleading because on jars blown by hand in a full height blowback mold, the seams or mold lines run all the way to the top and the very top edge is ground. You might enjoy looking at some of the jars here which will show the various mouth finishes found on fruit jars:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That link took me to an auction site, I registered but was unable to see anything other than upcoming lots. Did I do something wrong?

Sent with smiles Steph


----------



## sandchip (Feb 23, 2020)

Did you try clicking on "Closed auctions"?  Just checked and that worked for me.  Looks like there's one auction per page.  Click on the auction name, not the pictures.  Let me know if that works.


----------



## Skadman4 (Feb 26, 2020)

sandchip said:


> Did you try clicking on "Closed auctions"? Just checked and that worked for me. Looks like there's one auction per page. Click on the auction name, not the pictures. Let me know if that works.


No, I don't think I had that option at the time I registered. Got a email saying my account was active yesterday so maybe I needed that to see those options. I'll check it out in a bit, thank you

Sent with smiles Steph


----------

